# One Week Away



## BigWhiskey (Jan 7, 2010)

In one week from now I will be in trappers paradise, I feel like a kid waiting for Christmas morning to come. Looking forward to seeing everyone.


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

Me, too! Can't wait!

John


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

I still don't know if I can make it this year. Work may keep me at home.:yikes:

I am going on a scouting trip tomorrow for fisher/marten, bobcat and otter. I hope that will give me the trapping fix I need in case I can't make Evart.


----------



## leechwrangler (Aug 9, 2010)

It starts friday morning right? 1st stop for me is renewing my membership.then trap tags
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2 Kids And I Trap (Jan 5, 2010)

leechwrangler said:


> It starts friday morning right? 1st stop for me is renewing my membership.then trap tags
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
And then, then, and then, and then, and then, and then,
And then, then, and then, and then, and then, and then,
And then, then, and then, and then, and then, and then,
And then, then, and then, and then, and then, and then,
And then, then, and then, and then, and then, and then,
And then, then, and then, and then, and then, and then,
And then, then, and then, and then, and then, and then
And then, then, and then, and then, and then, and then,
Then I have to go home :sad::cheeky-sm


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

Reminds me, I need to pick up about 100 more tags myself. Among other things!


----------



## motorcityhtps (Mar 1, 2010)

I've got quite the list going, but I just put a chunk of change into the car yesterday. Hopefully I'll still be able to fill most of it.


----------



## leechwrangler (Aug 9, 2010)

Same thing here wasn't expecting $300 in brake repairs 2 days ago.I. told the guy you just got my bridgers.lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

BigWhiskey said:


> In one week from now I will be in trappers paradise, I feel like a kid waiting for Christmas morning to come. Looking forward to seeing everyone.


I bet you won't be able to sleep Thursday night 


Sent you a PM


----------



## Brian S (Apr 5, 2002)

For months now I thought I wasn't going to make it due to a schedule conflict but some recent events now make it a possibility. It may be for Friday only but I'll take it. Last year was my first one and I brought my youngest son Ben. We both had a great time.

I've been working on my list also. Hopefully, I'll be able to fill it in person instead of F&T mailing it to me.


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

Really looking foward to it also  Going to try my hand at making a little "apple pie" to bring along with me this year


----------



## motorcityhtps (Mar 1, 2010)

Can we start setting up tents on Thursday night?? I was planning on heading up there after work.


----------



## Black Powder Trapper (Feb 15, 2008)

motorcityhtps said:


> Can we start setting up tents on Thursday night?? I was planning on heading up there after work.[/QUOTE
> 
> Yes you can see you Thursday night at the camp fire


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

Any sites left? I will be staying Thursday thru Sunday. Who do I contact about reservations?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Black Powder Trapper (Feb 15, 2008)

First come first served. Just pick one when you get there.


----------



## johnd (Mar 31, 2008)

Theres plenty of sites, I will get there thursday also. Plan on spending some time by the campfire too.


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Will be there on Thusrday also.

For you new folks camping ... just don't count on having too much shade. There are a couple areas with trees, but they fill quickly. Not complaining ... just stating facts.


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

Mister ED said:


> Will be there on Thusrday also.
> 
> For you new folks camping ... just don't count on having too much shade. There are a couple areas with trees, but they fill quickly.


That's true- but if you're spending a lot of time at your campsite you're missing out! I focus on being close to the bathrooms and the campfire ring- especially the campfire ring. It shortens the crawl. :lol:

John


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Beaverhunter2 said:


> That's true- but if you're spending a lot of time at your campsite you're missing out! I focus on being close to the bathrooms and the campfire ring- especially the campfire ring. It shortens the crawl. :lol:
> 
> John


----------



## motorcityhtps (Mar 1, 2010)

:lol::lol: I was just thinking that sites should be picked based on alcohol. Lightweights camp closer to the fire... and preferably downwind of it :lol::lol:


----------

